
The Darien Scheme - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darien_scheme
======
arethuza
Interesting bit of trivia - the organisation set up to distribute the English
"bailout" eventually evolved into what became the Royal Bank of Scotland (RBS)
which was then itself bailed out with vast amounts of taxpayers money in the
2007/2008 financial crisis:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Bank_of_Scotland](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Bank_of_Scotland)

------
Symmetry
It's hard to overstate how much of an effect the introduction of malaria to
the Americas had on the course of history.

------
jbattle
Sounds like the causes of failure of the colony were heavily influenced by
politics, but also that's a tough place for "outsiders" to live.

c.f. the Darien Gap
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dari%C3%A9n_Gap](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dari%C3%A9n_Gap)

------
HeyLaughingBoy
A mildly interesting anecdote: I used to work in Darien, CT which I was told
was so named by a mariner because it sat between the large "oceans" of
Stamford and Norwalk.

No idea how true that is...

~~~
welcome_dragon
... and I used to live in Darien, IL which was named after Darien, CT

------
tshanmu
thought that this was a long forgotten Scheme dialect, only to be schooled on
historical monpolistic anti-trust protectionist events :D

